# Game 3: San Antonio Spurs @ Seattle SuperSonics



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 7th, 2004 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (2-0) * @ Seattle SuperSonics(1-1) 


Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 105-96
Last Game: Seattle - Win, 106-85

*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Damn, Peja, then Kobe, now Ray Allen. Our perimeter defense is really being tested in these first three games, but we've done nice thus far. There are some matchup problems for both teams, namely the PF matchup. Parker/Ridnour should also favor us, but they have Rashard Lewis who I believe Manu will guard. The Spurs should be able to dominate the boards. I can see the Spurs rolling in this game, but Seattle can score just good enough that they can win with hot shooting. Another thing to note is that it is Brent Barry's "homecoming" to Seattle, so we'll have to see how he responds to the atmosphere. 



Another note: The trio of Duncan, Manu, and Barry has accounted for roughly 60% of our scoring. 



Predictions: 



Spurs 98, Seattle 91




Duncan - 25 points, 14 rebounds
Manu - 14 points
Parker - 19 points


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is an intruiging match-up. I think that the Sonics are vastly underrated and could sneak into the playoffs this year. Rashard Lewis is definitley a mismatch, no matter who guards him and if he establishes himself early, we could have a tough game at hand. I look for Collison to play good in this game, and I see the Ridnour/Parker match-up as a good one. I look forward to seeing how Barry does in this game, and to see who gets more minutes, Rose or Horry. 

Prediction: 98-87 Spurs

Tim Duncan: 29 points, 18 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 blocks
Manu: 13 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists
Parker: 18 points, 5 assists


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs should have no trouble with this one. Sonics play no D so the Spurs should be able to break them down with ease.

103-87 Spurs


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

WE´ve got to take care with Allen and Lewis, but the others players of Seattle aren´t as good as the two above. Duncan and Nesterovic will have everything to make a pretty good scoring duo this game, and our perimeter defense must be as good as in the last two games.

My prediction:

Spurs 94
Sonics 83


Duncan: 23/15/3 and 4 blocks
Allen: 22/5/4


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

tis will be a spurs win but it wont come easy they will try to come bak several times but at the end well edge them out. expect a good game from duncan... i mean good game and i think parker and barry will do well also


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> WE´ve got to take care with Allen and Lewis, but the others players of Seattle aren´t as good as the two above. Duncan and Nesterovic will have everything to make a pretty good scoring duo this game, and our perimeter defense must be as good as in the last two games.
> 
> My prediction:
> ...


Bowen and Manu should shut down Allen and Lewis, so no worries there. I can't see any reason why the Spurs should lose this game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Bowen and Manu should shut down Allen and Lewis, so no worries there. I can't see any reason why the Spurs should lose this game.


I think you are underestimating how good of an offensive player Lewis can be when he gets in a groove. I am kind of worried about the Lewis-Manu match-up because Lewis has a 6ft10 to 6ft6 height advantage. I think he will be a big plus for the Sonics in this game. Allen should be less of a problem, as Bowen i very good at shutting him down, but he is still Ray Allen. This game should be much closer than most expect.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you are underestimating how good of an offensive player Lewis can be when he gets in a groove. I am kind of worried about the Lewis-Manu match-up because Lewis has a 6ft10 to 6ft6 height advantage. I think he will be a big plus for the Sonics in this game. Allen should be less of a problem, as Bowen i very good at shutting him down, but he is still Ray Allen. This game should be much closer than most expect.


Ahh trust me I've followed the Sonics since the Payton days. Lewis is capable of putting up 50 points in a game, but he's also capable of shooting 4-20 the very next day. Like you said, he needs to get into a grove, and the superior Spurs D won't allow him to do that. The Sonics will probably end up shooting like .400 for the game, while the Spurs passing will break down the very pathetic Sonics D.

And as a bonus the Spurs have Brent Barry, who knows Nate McMillan and the Sonics system inside out. Nooooo way Sonics can win this game, unless Allen or Lewis somehow puts together a career game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahh trust me I've followed the Sonics since the Payton days. Lewis is capable of putting up 50 points in a game, but he's also capable of shooting 4-20 the very next day. Like you said, he needs to get into a grove, and the superior Spurs D won't allow him to do that. The Sonics will probably end up shooting like .400 for the game, while the Spurs passing will break down the very pathetic Sonics D.
> ...


I respect your opinion, and your insight, and I hope that the Spurs do win big, but I feel that this game will be much closer than we all are guessing. I feel like Lewis is going to have a very good game, because of the match-up he is going to get on the offensive end. I am still predicting a double digit Spurs win, but I think it will be within Sonic reach the whole game, and not have a blow out type feel to the game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

:| 




Spurs are playing like crap. Down by 13 in the middle of the 3rd. Duncan is playing poorly.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I stopped watching the game......Pathetic. texan foresaw this. Seattle deserves credit for playing good, but the Spurs did nothing to help themselves out. Duncan had a horrific night. Opposing teams are going to take notes on how the Sonics defended the Spurs tonight, because the Spurs looked helpless. Our ball movement was gone, confidence was gone, and we deserved to get our asses kicked. 


Fortson isn't a good player, but he sure did look like one tonight.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What a sad game. The Sonics just did not miss a shot tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, and your insight, and I hope that the Spurs do win big, but I feel that this game will be much closer than we all are guessing. I feel like Lewis is going to have a very good game, because of the match-up he is going to get on the offensive end. I am still predicting a double digit Spurs win, but I think it will be within Sonic reach the whole game, and not have a blow out type feel to the game.


boy am I glad I didn't bet on this game... 

perhaps the Spurs took the Sonics as lightly as I did going into this game :| 

I can't believe Fartson had himself 15 and 13 in 22 mins!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs leaders:




Points:


Manu Ginobili - 21
Tony Parker - 21
Tim Duncan - 17 ........:no: 




Rebounds:



Tim Duncan - 10
Rasho Nesterovic - 6
Manu Ginobili - 4
Malik Rose - 4




Assists: 


Tony Parker - 6
4 tied with 2





Manu had another good night scoring, but 4 TO's doesn't look good. Parker was 9/23 from the field with 4 TO's, unacceptable. Duncan sucked. Period. Rose played well in extremely limited minutes. Devin Brown hasn't played too well thus far IMO, which is extremely disappointing considering how poorly Bowen has been on offense. I hope this is the last year of starting Bowen.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I hope that with this horrible loss we´ll learn to not underestimate the others teams. I can´t tell anything about the game, because here in Brazil ESPN broadcasted NFL instead of NBA, but at least I´m glad that I hadn´t to watch our failure.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game as well...
But wtf happened? Loosing to the Sonic with Timmy shhoting at 25%.... 
Morover the only game where we shoot decent FT's we got beat up (83% at the FT line I guess)

Hopefully this game will help more in the way that the players won't win the games in their minds before the game starts.
Winning in LA isn't as hard as it used to be


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Manu 8 / 10
a good game but couldn't stop Lewis (bad matchup for him)

TP 7/ 10
good agressivity - in progress

Barry 6 / 10
Rose 6 / 10
not too bad

Horry 5 / 10
Massenburg 5 / 10
average game

Bowen 4 / 10
average in offense, not a good D on allen

Rasho 4 / 10
transparent - enable to challenge Sonics interiors (!!!)

Udrih 3 / 10
Brown 3 / 10
never on the tempo - several bad plays

Duncan 2 / 10
maybe his worst first half in carreer...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the ratings Mr french ball...

I've been living in Paris for 2 yrs... it was tough to wake up early in the night to catch the games... there must be tons of Italians and French catching the Spurs game in the middle of the night... respect guys !
At least the Argentinians don't have the jet lag


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*on my ratings*

I cheated : I just programmed my tape recorder 
We have now a channel (NBA+) that shows 1 or 2 two NBA games each day since January 2004.

I decided to start rating performances for each Spurs game and player, in order to make an overall rating. I can't see all spurs games so your help or comments are welcome.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*My ratings - Legend*

The max rating is 10 for a game.

Only players who played a significant number of minutes/actions are rated for a game.

TV means that I saw the game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: on my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> I cheated : I just programmed my tape recorder
> We have now a channel (NBA+) that shows 1 or 2 two NBA games each day since January 2004.
> 
> I decided to start rating performances for each Spurs game and player, in order to make an overall rating. I can't see all spurs games so your help or comments are welcome.





That's pretty cool. :yes: 




The only things I question is Parker being rated a 3 against the Kings and Duncan being rated a 2 against the Sonics.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: My ratings - Legend*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> The max rating is 10 for a game.
> 
> Only players who played a significant number of minutes/actions are rated for a game.
> ...


Very interesting, keep us updated with your ratings. :yes:


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

This is pretty interesting mr french ball....

Keep on the good work


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: on my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's right Koko, I should have been severe with Timmy because I was shocked he was dominated by Fortson and Reggie Evans. He had never challenged those guys mentally, and that was the main reason we lost that game.
Tim 2/10.

On the other hand, Tony, on the Kings game, had a horrible game shooting the ball, but his agressiveness was very positive for the team. Rasho and Tim have benefited from the offensive rebounds because their big men were trying to stop parker.
Parker 3/10.

My ratings may be very suggestive, but I take all in account before choosing a rating.

Anyway I appreciate your comments, and will change some ratings on the future if you help me understand where I'm wrong.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: on my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whoa whoa whoa, I never said you were wrong. Nobody's opinion is ever wrong. Hey, it will be fun seeing your own personal ratings for every player throughout the year, because it's a nice look at how fans of the same team see things. Keep up the ratings, and don't let me influence them.


----------

